
How Minimalism Becomes Homogeneous and Unfriendly - allenc
http://allenc.com/2015/04/minimalism-becomes-homogeneous-unfriendly/
======
noblethrasher
Good article.

The problem is that designers are going for “minimalism” instead of
minimalism. The latter is painstaking exercise in stripping away everything
that is non-essential to the form, while preserving the function; the former
is a checkbox in a feature matrix.

I do have a minor quibble with the following:

> Flat design has been the hot current design trend. It may have been ushered
> into prominence by Apple’s iOS 7 and Google’s Material Design…

It's odd that he didn't acknowledge the Metro/Modern UI of Windows, which was
the clear antecedent to the refreshing of iOS7 and Android.

